# AUSDOM AD282 Dash Camera Review



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

$90 on Amazon (64BG micro SD card not included)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CCJGA8M/?tag=ubne0c-20
It's only forward facing, or you can leave it rear facing, or swivel it like I do.









Daytime isn't an issue, great videos (examples in 7th post below)
HDR (High-dynamic-range) Night Vision is terrible, just a sales term.
I tested Inferred LED lighting and it doesn't pickup any IR light.

We'll start with forward facing
City street









Highway









Construction Zone









Clearly Shows I have a RED light and picks up the cross traffic GREEN light









Here we clearly have a GREEN light and picks up the cross traffic RED light


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm going to have to add some more interior lighting, because this rear facing is terrible at night, I'd have to reach for the dome light in an emergency.

Best footage I could get driving past many downtown street lights









Streets lights in the area, but nothing useful is being filmed









Driving between buildings with no parking lot lights. Might as well be an ambush!









PAX get in Dome lights are on, but it's not as good as I want, and the rear middle PAX leaned forward into a dark spot.









1 second later doors closed, doom lights off, no usable footage to prove nothing inappropriate hapened!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here you can see the front PAX face when using her cell phone









Here you can barely see the rear PAX face (behind the headrest) when using her cell phone


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

It is easy to swivel towards the action


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

check you link your your first post

and 

how can you be a FF/P with a beard?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

14gIV said:


> check you link your your first post


Thanks, hopefully I fixed it, without the URL being unnecessarily long.


14gIV said:


> how can you be a FF/P with a beard?


Disability, hence the reason why I'm an Uber wh0r& to help pay the bills.
I'm going to speculate your 14gIV username means you're in the field?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Some rainy day pictures to prove this camera isn't totally worthless.
So, if you work only day time, this is a great cheap camera! 









Interior


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I'm going to speculate your 14gIV username means you're in the field?


good call mate you're the first to figure it out...and i hope all goes well for you


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Some rainy day pictures to prove this camera isn't totally worthless.
> So, if you work only day time, this is a great cheap camera!
> View attachment 38732
> 
> ...


Fireguy50 how can a purported grouchy man have such a happy face? I knew it! Deep down your not a grouch


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Installed a new Red LED in the back and now the entire back seat area can be seen by the dash cam. Still need to sort out the front PAX, without blinding myself while driving. I'm hopeful turning the backup camera into a media player will illuminate the front PAX


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Do you think the DVD screen on the roof will provide ample light? It might not be as bright as dome light but I'm guess better than having none.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Installed a new Red LED in the back and now the entire back seat area can be seen by the dash cam. Still need to sort out the front PAX, without blinding myself while driving. I'm hopeful turning the backup camera into a media player will illuminate the front PAX


Hmmm.. .I'm looking at getting some sort of Mood-lighting in my car... 
What are you driving? and how hard was it?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'll do a write up for the "mood lighting" when the back pain subsides. It wasn't hard if you know wiring. It was about $26 if I exaggerated the cost.
I already had a 5 meter spool of red LED used in other projects cost me $6
I had to purchase a 1 meter extruded aluminum mounting $14. There was a recessed spot behind my sunroof in my *Taurus* where this perfectly
3.3ft/1m Aluminum U-Shape Channel for LED Strip Lights w/ Arc-Shape White Cover - Emulational Neon Effect U05 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M92IDZ6/?tag=ubne0c-20
Then you can add what ever switch you want.

This also has the added benefit of checking on our kids at night when their fighting or lost a chicken nugget.

_This post will be edited when the write up is complete with more details._


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Do you think the DVD screen on the roof will provide ample light? It might not be as bright as dome light but I'm guess better than having none.


I need to find the right moment to do a good test.
Front PAX isn't on their phone (screen light)
No outside Street lights
Leave my new rear lights off.

Maybe I'll pretend to miss a turn at a convenient time & location and turn around backing out of a driveway carefully slow.

Then review the tape and see if there was a significant change in front PAX illumination


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I'll do a write up for the "mood lighting" when the back pain subsides. It wasn't hard if you know wiring. It was about $26 if I exaggerated the cost.
> I already had a 5 meter spool of red LED used in other projects cost me $6
> I had to purchase a 1 meter extruded aluminum mounting $14. There was a recessed spot behind my sunroof in my *Taurus* where this perfectly
> 3.3ft/1m Aluminum U-Shape Channel for LED Strip Lights w/ Arc-Shape White Cover - Emulational Neon Effect U05 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M92IDZ6/?tag=ubne0c-20
> ...


I'll need to get a friend to help me with wiring. but As I'm in the market for a new car soon... it may be a mute point, until I get the new car.


----------

